

SEO for Google's New Look - mdorvill

It looks like the new look of Google searches focuses more of Google becoming a commercial business and, as of now, it doesn't look as good for SEO purposes. Google, when it first arrived, looked very impartial and focused itself on research and presenting material in a simple format. Now, with the personalizing effect, it has gone away from being a tool and tends to look more like a home. I was curious to hear what you thought of this strategy. Also an interesting side note is I heard that Larry Page recently said that everyone's bonuses are tied into the success of Google's entry into social media. Definitely food for thought.
======
bresian
definitely not looking good. most of the people won't bother turning of the
web history and will start hitting +1 like hell, and that would lead to the
search results s personal that any variety would vanish. Anyone wondered how
bad impact it would have on discovering new stuff? I mean, aren't we gonna
start getting the same recommendation over and over? I mean, like, I read
seomoz site a lot, and now, every single banner populated site I visit shows
me smiley Rand's face :) I mean, I like the guy, and stuff he does, but, you
get the point...

